# Maybe a new IMSS requirement



## Stantheman (Oct 28, 2009)

We went with Mago's office in Chapala to apply for our initial IMSS at the office in Guadalajara. Everything seemed to go okay and we were told to collect our new IMSS card at Mago's office after 4pm the same day. When we arrived at Mogo's office, we were told that the ministry had decided to change the procedure and would now be instigating a new requirement whereby a doctor's letter/certificate of health would have to be obtained prior to acceptance and issue of the initial IMSS card.

There was no problem with the people who went and were just renewing their IMSS card.

Mago's office were at a loss as to what to do next and informed me that they would have to talk with the chief of the IMSS in Chapala to see exactly what the new requirements meant and what exactly was needed. Watch this space as I will update the forum when I receive further information from Mago's office


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When one applies for IMSS, there is a health questionnaire to be completed. Applicants using such offices seldom even saw that Spanish language form, but simply signed where the clerk indicated. As such, many expats were found to have actually failed to report pre-existing conditions, present medications used, etc. As such, I am not surprised that IMSS may have instituted a requirement for verification by an MD. Another contributing reason is probably the fact that IMSS is in great financial difficulty as it struggles to meet the retirement obligations of previous employees; a system which is reputed to pay more in retirement than during working years. 
So, we'll all be anxious to hear 'the rest of the story'.


----------



## Stantheman (Oct 28, 2009)

Further to RVGringo's mention of a health questionnaire, we did fill in a 2-page medical/health questionnaire in Mago's office which was then submitted at the IMSS office as part of the paperwork package. The questionnaire was in Spanish and English and was quite comprehensive in the health questions asked.

Maybe the IMSS people were suspicious that we had answered in the negative to all the health questions, but we haven't suffered from any of the medical problems that they questionnaire posed at us. Now if they had asked has your wife had a gall bladder removed? or have I had orthroscopy op on my knee? then we would have had to answer, yes.


----------



## WarrenJ (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm curious if they will accept a letter from a Doc in the USA when we come down or do they want a review by a Mexican doc.

Warren


----------



## Stantheman (Oct 28, 2009)

*New IMSS requirement*

Well it definately looks like a new requirement is being introduced as part of the initial application process for an IMSS card. Mago's office showed us the IMSS letter confirming this. Mago's office also informed us that we are the very first applicants to which it will apply - fame at last?????

There will be a new requirement for a medical check to be carried out by an IMSS doctor - for us it will be with the IMSS doctor in Chapala. Mago's office is awaiting to find out details of exactly what medical checks will be required, but already they are thinking that it might be similar to the medical checks that used to be required several years ago for IMSS qualification. Believe that then it used to be all the usual medical checks - blood, urine etc. etc. - and maybe even chest xray? Perhaps some of the old-timers (residentially speaking) might be better placed to advise what medical checks used to be required.

Watch this space!


----------



## Stantheman (Oct 28, 2009)

Just to let anyone know who might still be keeping an eye on this topic of IMSS registration; we are still waiting to hear from Mago's office about who will be doing the medical examination that is now required. They tell me that they are still awaiting a decision from the IMSS office in Chapala. Nearly 2 months delay now, and still counting!


----------

